# gar cleanin' and eatin '



## FERAL ONE (Feb 16, 2009)

this always gets brought up when folks talk about bowfishing so i figured i would put the links to some threads here to make them easy to find. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=126656&highlight=gar

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=126703&highlight=gar

first one is cleanin' second is eatin'


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 16, 2009)

I clicked on the link, then clicked on the link in the link and then clicked on 
the link in that link and now here I am again.
Lotta good links!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 16, 2009)

how bout that, i made my own atlanta traffic turnaround in an outdoor forum


----------

